# Parts and broken equipment for sale or donation or want to buy



## dxqcanada (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought it would be good to add a thread (hopefully a sticky) for members that have broken, not really working, bits and pieces,  don't want it, photographic equipment that can be used by restorers (like me) to bring their non-working stuff back to a working state.

... and also a WTB list ... this could also be used for members to mention to others if they have seen stuff for sale externally ...

Yeah, I know that there are not many members in the forum that repair/restore photographic equipment ... I thought that it would be nice to have it here than the buy/sell forum.

You can even just post what you have that is available, so others will just know you may have something.

With older vintage stuff it is good to get as much detail about the model ... an image would be good ... and what is broken ... or what parts there are.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 27, 2015)

I will start this thread with ...

I've got parts for:

Yashica 635
Ricoh Ricolet
Voigtlander Perkeo I
Minolta Autocord (export)
Minolta Maxxum 9000
Minolta Maxxum 7000i

Need parts for:

Mamiya Six type III
Fromer National Graflex


----------

